# Happy 81st Birthday to Country Artist Willie Nelson (April 30th, 2014)



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Willie Nelson, and congratulations to him for earning his 5th degree black belt in the martial art Gong Kwon Yu Sul this week...http://nextimpulsesports.com/2014/0...nelson-received-fifth-degree-black-belt-week/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2014)

I love willie...even though he's old enough to be my dad I'd run off with him if I could lol.....Happy Birthday lovely Willie Nelson.. :cheers1:


----------



## Pam (May 1, 2014)

He's one of my all time favourites too.   Love to hear him singing Stardust.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2014)

"Angels Flying to close to the Ground" gets to me. Use to play this while riding on my Harley. :cart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

Never cared for him until I learned what I was missing.  Go Willie!!!


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2014)

The last time I went to the movies was to see Willies Honeysuckle Rose. How many years ago was that?


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

one of my favs. with waylon


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 1, 2014)

I have never been a great fan of Willie Nelson, although I do really like both Kris Kristofferson, and Waylon Jennings. However, there is one song that I do just love that Willie Nelson sings, and that is his rendition of Blue Eyes Crying In the Rain.

http://youtu.be/Gx6M-IoZYMI


----------

